# Celebrate with me!



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I had my nurse/doctor visit today. In two weeks we will be drawing labs to see what is happening now that I'm on PTU. We talked about financial issues. How I may not have my ultrasound done on the 11th as planned simply because I'm hitting a bad spot financially. Add to that the mri she strongly wants done of my head to rule out a tumor or mass. I just can't afford it right now. One battle at a time! No big deal though because today I am on cloud nine.

I'll share to you how it all transpired today. How it led to me wishing I had noise makers and confetti to celebrate....

I get to the doctors office today. This was a verbal appointment to which some new lady at the desk is insisting I have no appointment. I said yes I know this is a nurse visit my doctor called me Friday to set up. So the lady says what is this for? I said a nurse visit. I think I frustrated her. I didn't mean to but I couldn't very well say "this is so I don't have to pay today".

Finally the lady relented and signed me in. Then this nurse I have never seen before comes to get me. Great. We do vitals. I see them and comment about how my doctor is going to be so excited. The nurse gives me a shallow you are nuts kind of smile and escorts me to a room.

Next thing I know my regular nurse comes in and says Nuh uh your heart rate isn't really 83! And checks it again.

Yep 83. Are you all still reading or did you pass out? LOL

My nurse goes out and I hear her tell my doctor "you really need to check room 4's vitals." Keep in mind that my doctor has a very strict policy that if a patient has a heart rate over 150 it is to be reported to her immediately. So this was pretty much deja vu for my doctor because back in February when she saw me I was at 165.

My doctor comes in. I'm doing all I can to stay serious looking. I mean after all I have earned this moment right?

She talks to me and listens to my heart. It was less than a moment and she said "I can actually count your beats!" She looked and saw the vitals coming in were 83. Man was she lit!!!!!!!!

So finally finally finally my heart rate is 83. What a huge difference from 165 resting!

Then she noticed my tremors. They are almost nil to the naked eye.

On my way out, for all to hear, my doctor and my nurse clapped for me and were saying "yay to 83".arty0006: I was beaming. As stupid as that might sound I was beaming.

On the 18th I have labs. The 20th I have my next appointment to discuss them. She really feels we are going to see a change. I pray so.

So not only has my heart rate come down.....but my visits are no longer ever few days to once a week. TWO weeks til I go again!

Hope you all will celebrate this little victory with me. We have so much bad that sometimes we need to take a moment to look at the good and see the impossible become possible. There is hope. Just hold on tight.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

blessed1 said:


> I had my nurse/doctor visit today. In two weeks we will be drawing labs to see what is happening now that I'm on PTU. We talked about financial issues. How I may not have my ultrasound done on the 11th as planned simply because I'm hitting a bad spot financially. Add to that the mri she strongly wants done of my head to rule out a tumor or mass. I just can't afford it right now. One battle at a time! No big deal though because today I am on cloud nine.
> 
> I'll share to you how it all transpired today. How it led to me wishing I had noise makers and confetti to celebrate....
> 
> ...


Wow! You do have something to celebrate! You must feel better too now that your heart rate is down. I hope this continues for you!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!

*Throws confetti*

This is wonderfule news!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

blessed1 said:


> I had my nurse/doctor visit today. In two weeks we will be drawing labs to see what is happening now that I'm on PTU. We talked about financial issues. How I may not have my ultrasound done on the 11th as planned simply because I'm hitting a bad spot financially. Add to that the mri she strongly wants done of my head to rule out a tumor or mass. I just can't afford it right now. One battle at a time! No big deal though because today I am on cloud nine.
> 
> I'll share to you how it all transpired today. How it led to me wishing I had noise makers and confetti to celebrate....
> 
> ...


I am celebrating and thanking the Good Lord for answer to prayers as well.

Do you know that you write exceedingly good??? I enjoy reading your posts!

Let's dance...........................










click to hear the music


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I am also, Andros! Like blessed1, it's nothing anyone else would get excited about but I feel better!

We don't take anything for granted anymore when it comes to these stubborn thyroid issues. Every blessing including _blessed1_ is appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I think I am also, Andros! Like blessed1, it's nothing anyone else would get excited about but I feel better!
> 
> We don't take anything for granted anymore when it comes to these stubborn thyroid issues. Every blessing including _blessed1_ is appreciated!


Thank God! It's been a long time; a very long time!!!


----------



## blessed1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I DClaire said:


> I think I am also, Andros! Like blessed1, it's nothing anyone else would get excited about but I feel better!
> 
> We don't take anything for granted anymore when it comes to these stubborn thyroid issues. Every blessing including _blessed1_ is appreciated!


I'm excited for you IDC! I really truly am!

I've been doing a lot of thinking lately. (Watch out) Seriously, I am totally truly blessed to have this place and each one of you. We are like a big family. Even though the distances between us may be far physically.

Every day we wake up IS a victory in itself. I was thinking about how prior to this victory of mine, I would have read my story and gone well la te dah good for them. Sure I would be happy for that person but inevitably I would be looking at myself. Thinking it can never happen for me.

Am I even making sense? I know what I am trying to say. And maybe it is just me who feels that way.

I guess I just want to say I share in each and every one of the good days here and the bad. With you all. I may not comment on a thread. I may just read, tuck you in my heart and cover you in prayer. But I am here.

And I do care.

About you all.


----------

